# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλησπέρα!

## chris.karakatsanis.3

Καλησπέρα! Καλώς σας βρήκα. Είναι η 3η μέρα που συγκατοικουμε με αυτή τη φάτσα παρακάτω. Είναι ο ή η μπλου! Μπορείτε από την φωτό να μου πείτε το φύλο του ή να μου δώσετε οποιαδήποτε αλλη πληροφορία? Με λένε Χρήστο

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πωπωπωπω ένα ζουζουνάκι !!
Είναι ένα αρσενικό budgie !!

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας ... :Innocent0006: 
Δες μερικά χρήσιμα άρθρα για το ζουζούνι σου :
*Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)*

*Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι*

* H διατροφή ενός budgie*

* ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ για τα είδη ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΩΝ ανάλογα με τις διατροφικές ιδιαιτερότητες τους*

*Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?*

* Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...*
*Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας*

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*

----------


## stavros46

Καλωσήρθες και να τα περνάτε όμορφα, δείχνει απίθανος!

----------


## xrisam

Καλώς ήρθες να χαίρεσαι το μπατζάκι σου.

Δες τα σχετικά άρθρα που θα κάνουν την ζωη του μικρούλι καλύτερη:

(1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά 
(2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς 
(3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου 
(4) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή 
(5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους... 
(6) Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)
(7) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής 
(8) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι 
(9) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. 
(10) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(11) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας 
(12) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου. 
(13) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο. 
(14) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας 
(15) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά 
(16) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή 
(17) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds) 
(18) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού

Καλό διάβασμα! :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας!!! Πολύ όμορφο το ζουζούνι σου, να το χαίρεσαι!  :Big Grin:

----------


## rafa

να τον χαιρεσε,πρεπει να ειναι μικρος σε ηλικια

----------


## chris.karakatsanis.3

> να τον χαιρεσε,πρεπει να ειναι μικρος σε ηλικια


Σας ευχαριστώ όλους! Το θέλω πολύ να είναι μικρουλης!

----------


## rafa

εμενα αυτη την εντυπωση μου δινει βεβαια θα σου πουν και τα παιδια που εχουν μπατζι

----------


## CreCkotiels

Είναι 1000% μη σου πω 5000% αρσενικό ! 
Μην σε αγχώνει αν διαβάσεις απο τα άρθρα που σου παρέθεσα εγώ και η κα.Χρυσα θα δεις ότι τα αρσενικά έχουν μπλε χαλινο !
Η ηλικία με τόσο φλας (που δεν επιτρέπεται άλλη φορά) δεν φαίνεται!  Μια καθαρή φωτογραφία με φως της μέρας θα ήταν μια βοήθεια να σου πούμε περίπου  πόσο είναι !!

----------


## jk21

Kαλως ηρθες Χρηστο στην παρεα !

----------


## chris.karakatsanis.3

> Είναι 1000% μη σου πω 5000% αρσενικό ! 
> Μην σε αγχώνει αν διαβάσεις απο τα άρθρα που σου παρέθεσα εγώ και η κα.Χρυσα θα δεις ότι τα αρσενικά έχουν μπλε χαλινο !
> Η ηλικία με τόσο φλας (που δεν επιτρέπεται άλλη φορά) δεν φαίνεται!  Μια καθαρή φωτογραφία με φως της μέρας θα ήταν μια βοήθεια να σου πούμε περίπου  πόσο είναι !!


Επιφυλασομαι για επόμενη φωτό!
Είχα το φλας στο κινητό και ούτε που το γνώριζα...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Είναι όμορφος και μάγκας ... να τον χαίρεσαι .

----------


## chris.karakatsanis.3

Νατος ο γίγαντας!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αρσενίκαροοοοοοος 100000000000000% 
και νεαρός , πολύ νεαρός !!!!
ΚΑΙ πανέμορφοοος 11!  :Party0024:  
 :Innocent0006: 

χαχαχαχαχα !!!!
Να σου ζήσει !

----------


## xrisam

Να τον χαίρεσαι, είναι κουκλάκι.

Αυτος ο τύπος πατηθράς δεν είναι κατάλληλος για τα ποδαράκια των πουλιών, φρόντισε να τοποθετήσεις απο φυσικά κλαδιά:

Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου 
Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή

----------


## chris.karakatsanis.3

> Να τον χαίρεσαι, είναι κουκλάκι.
> 
> Αυτος ο τύπος πατηθράς δεν είναι κατάλληλος για τα ποδαράκια των πουλιών, φρόντισε να τοποθετήσεις απο φυσικά κλαδιά:
> 
> Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου 
> Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή


Θα το επιχειρισω αυτό με τα φυσικά κλαδιά! Θα του τα κάνω δώρο μόλις ξεκινήσει να τρώει καροτακια,μαρουλακια κ.α.(αστειευομαι προφανώς).

----------


## rafa

πρεπει να ειναι σε πτερροροια;

----------


## chris.karakatsanis.3

> πρεπει να ειναι σε πτερροροια;


Δηλαδή? Αναφερεσαι στις πατηθρες γενικά ή στον μπλου?

----------


## rafa

στον μπλουυυυ

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Δηλαδή? Αναφερεσαι στις πατηθρες γενικά ή στον μπλου?


Λέγοντας πτεροροια εννοούμε την περίοδο αλλαγής πτερώματος !
Αλλάζει δηλαδή φτεράκια ! Αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται να αλλάζει ακόμα !

----------


## chris.karakatsanis.3

Να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν έχω παρατηρήσει φτερά στο σπιτάκι του. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια και σε ποια ηλικία τα αλλάζουν, απλά θεωρώ πολύ μικρό το ζουζουνι μου!

----------


## e2014

χρηστο να το χαιρεσαι ειναι πολυ ομορφο το μικρο σου ζουζουνακι !!!! ειναι αρσενικο οντως!!

----------


## blackmailer

να τον χαίρεσαι τον μπλού!! πολύ όμορφος...καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας!!! εμένα πάλι μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι δεν είναι μικρούλης αλλά πάνω απο 1 έτους γιατί νομίζω (δεν μπορώ να κάνω πολυ ζουμ) ότι το ράμφος του δεν είναι λείο και ανοιχτό μπεζ-ροζ όπως είναι στα μικρά! όπως και να χει να τον χαίρεσαι...

----------


## chris.karakatsanis.3

Είστε πολύ χαρούμενη παρέα. Με ανεβαζετε! Πραγματικά

----------


## chris.karakatsanis.3

Τρώμε επιτέλους και το πρώτο μας καροτακι!

Στάλθηκε από το HM 1SW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

